# Bienvenue chez les Ch'Tis...



## tirhum (23 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Surtout, on n'en a pas grand chose à foutre je crois
> Ou alors, dans la foulée, on ouvre un fil pour l'influence de l'allemand, de l'hébreu, de l'espagnol, de l'italien, le latin etc. Et puis on peut aussi parler de l'influence du français sur l'anglais, non ? "Tennis" pour "tenez", "Beafeater" pour "buffetier" Les nations et les cultures se mêlent et interagissent. Tout est miscible, c'est naturel. Ne restent juste que les imbéciles pour s'y opposer, et les benêts pour s'en émerveiller  non ?





BackCat a dit:


> Ouais. Enfin c'est surtout un moyen insipide de raconter sa vie et d'étaler sa culture. Joli sujet prétexte pour un anglais de naissance qui pourra prouver que les français ont toujours un melon aussi hallucinant.
> 
> Quel spectacle affligeant ! :affraid:





BackCat a dit:


> Et allez !!! Et en plus, monsieur étant étudiant, il lui est impossible de juger de ce qui est beau ou pas
> 
> Ce forum devrait être interdit aux étudiants de toutes façons. C'est improductif et décérébré un étudiant. Ça sert à rien.
> 
> ...





BackCat a dit:


> Si t'arrêtais de nous les briser, t'aurais plus de temps pour espérer être génial Allez ouste !





BackCat a dit:


> Bah avec l'internet, wikipedia et google, n'importe quel imbécile donne des leçons à longueur de journée et indéfiniment C'est ça le drame.
> 
> Le bon filon serait de faire référencer correctement un site qui donnerait une bonne idée culturelle à développer par jour. Avec passages à copier-coller mis bien en évidence et tout ce genre de trucs.
> 
> ...





BackCat a dit:


> On ne panse que ce qu'on imagine pouvoir soigner. La fatuité, malheureusement, transpire chez certains. Et pour ça, y'a pas de pansement. Je t'offrirais bien un bon déodorant, mais pareil. Aucune vertu curative
> 
> Oublions. On a déjà l'assurance que ce n'est pas contagieux. Faudra juste supporter. :sleep:





BackCat a dit:


> Hé ? gratte-toi le neurone un peu. Le temps que tu le trouves, déjà, ça nous fera un break. Ensuite, on sait jamais, t'auras peut-être envie d'aller faire chier ailleurs





BackCat a dit:


> Roooh   je t'ai vexé à cause de tes fautes d'orthographe, ma puce ?
> 
> Mais faut pas  J'm'en fous moi ! Et puis ça m'amuse les gens incohérents
> 
> Allez  Continue  :love:


Paraît qu'il y a des idées reçues sur le Nord; "_les gens sont acceuillants_", toussa, toussa...
Saluons le travail de Chaton pour combattre ces préjugés !... 

  :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Février 2008)

P'taing cong! :mouais:  Je vais rester dans le sud moi!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

C'est ça !!! RESTEZ CHEZ VOUS ! On veut pas vous voir !

  

'culé !.


Là, tu devrais faire plaisir à pas mal de monde


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2008)

Vinc', tu viens de Lille aussi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Février 2008)

Ce qui est intéressant dans le message de tirhum, c'est qu'on ne voit qu'un côté des choses. On ne sait pas à _qui_ s'adresse BackCat. Bon, en fait, comme il le dirait lui-même, on s'en fout. Par contre, ce qui importe peut-être, ce ce à _quoi_ il s'adresse. Cet autre côté des choses est comme dessiné en creux par les différentes phrases de BackCat. L'absence d'un je-ne-sais-quoi qui prend corps par la présence des messages

Non ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce qui est intéressant dans le message de tirhum, c'est qu'on ne voit qu'un côté des choses. (...) Par contre, ce qui importe peut-être, c'est ce à _quoi_ il s'adresse. (...)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce qui est intéressant dans le message de tirhum, c'est qu'on ne voit qu'un côté des choses. On ne sait pas à _qui_ s'adresse BackCat. Bon, en fait, comme il le dirait lui-même, on s'en fout. Par contre, ce qui importe peut-être, ce ce à _quoi_ il s'adresse. Cet autre côté des choses est comme dessiné en creux par les différentes phrases de BackCat. L'absence d'un je-ne-sais-quoi qui prend corps par la présence des messages
> 
> Non ?


Non non 
D'abord, il sait lui aussi. Ne t'y trompe pas 

Et ensuite, même si il ne savait pas, il n'aurait pas tout à fait tort 

Mais je te remercie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

CouleurSud parle le gône haut de gamme mais j'ai quand même rien compris.


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2008)

odré a dit:


> CouleurSud parle le gône haut de gamme mais j'ai quand même rien compris.


 








:rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Vinc', tu viens de Lille aussi ?



Pil poil 

Pendant que je suis là, juste un mot sur le "sujet" (mais si : Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis), celles et ceux qui n'ont jamais vécu "la haut" ne pourront jamais comprendre... hélas pour eux...   

Sinon, il y a un film que vous ne verrez jamais c'est "Bienvenue en Provence"...   :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

Mouhahahahahahaha !!


----------



## JPTK (23 Février 2008)

*Hè j'en ai gardé plein aussi moi des MP de BC qui valent le détour !! Je peux ??* :love: 

ps : oui j'ai un côté collectionneur.


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Pil poil




Ch'tis Go Home !    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *Hè j'en ai gardé plein aussi moi des MP de BC qui valent le détour !! Je peux ??* :love:
> 
> ps : oui j'ai un côté collectionneur.


Fais toi plaisir  J'assume tout !


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2008)

nan bah nan quand même, pas mon genre :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> nan bah nan quand même, pas mon genre :rateau:


 Pfff depuis que t'es bannis du WEB 2.0 toi, tu bluffes comme un nioube 

y'a bien plus que MacG qui veux bien t'héberger


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> nan bah nan quand même, pas mon genre :rateau:


Rah mais j'étais sérieux en plus !!


----------



## JPTK (24 Février 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Pfff depuis que t'es bannis du WEB 2.0 toi, tu bluffes comme un nioube
> 
> y'a bien plus que MacG qui veux bien t'héberger



M'en fous j'avais gardé le code html de la page, du coup je suis de retour pour le plus grand plaisir de la communauté MAILLE SPAICE !!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ce qui est intéressant dans le message de tirhum, c'est qu'on ne voit qu'un côté des choses. On ne sait pas à _qui_ s'adresse BackCat. Bon, en fait, comme il le dirait lui-même, on s'en fout. Par contre, ce qui importe peut-être, ce ce à _quoi_ il s'adresse. Cet autre côté des choses est comme dessiné en creux par les différentes phrases de BackCat. L'absence d'un je-ne-sais-quoi qui prend corps par la présence des messages
> 
> Non ?


 
encore faut-il s'entendre sur le à _qui _cela s'adresse, car on peut se tromper de cible, mal interpréter certains signes, créer des malentendus sur des à-priori ou de fausses impressions. 

on peut être aussi dans l'erreur. l'errement. 
et croire que, parfois, celui qui parle parle en son nom, alors qu'il parle d'un autre.

quand à _quoi _cela ressemble: cela peut être une nouvelle cartographie mentale. une quête solitaire, éperdue et comme obstinée qui poursuit l'éradication de certains travers, de certaines inclinaisons. chasse la prétention là où, parfois, elle n'est pas. là où, parfois, l'on croit qu'elle est.

c'est une noble cause.

il faut juste se méfier qu'elle ne se retourne pas contre soi.


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2008)

Amen. :style: 

En fait...
Je suis étonné qu'un... _nioube_ plein de... _candeur_, n'ait pas encore parlé du film...
Mais je ne désespère pas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il faut juste se méfier qu'elle ne se retourne pas contre soi.



Oh là je te rassure ! Ce conseil gratuit ne sert à rien. Rien ne peut me toucher je ne suis pas au-dessus de tout, mais je m'en fous éperdument.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Février 2008)

Il y a quelque chose que j'aimerais bien savoir : pourquoi les gens du nord s'appellent-ils les Ch'tis ?

(c'est que mon parler gône haut de gamme masque souvent des lacunes dans ma culture, lacunes qui confinent parfois à l'ignorance crasse)

(j'ai quand même des excuses : je suis un Sudo-Lyonnais, ou un Australo-gône)


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> (...) mais je m'en fous éperdument.


Quel manque de savoir vivre !....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Sinon, il y a un film que vous ne verrez jamais c'est "Bienvenue en Provence"...   :sleep:


Faux. Je l'ai vu : c'était super.


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2008)

il bien eu un film qui s'appel "bienvenu en suisse"  (ayant pour sous titre : méfiez vous des autochtones"  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Février 2008)

DocEvil a dit:


> Faux. Je l'ai vu : c'était super.



Tu n'as rien vu, rien d'autre qu'un (excellent sans aucun doute) court métrage et je ne fais ici en aucun cas allusion aux attributs sexuels du loup grisonnant de la Sainte Victoire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose que j'aimerais bien savoir : pourquoi les gens du nord s'appellent-ils les Ch'tis ?


L'appellation "Ch'tis" vient de la guerre 14-18 ! Les gars du Nord dans les tranchées avaient l'habitude de crier : "ché ti ???" (c'est toi ???) quand ils entendaient un bruit suspect ... et l'autre répondait : "ouais ! ché mi !" (oui, c'est moi !!!) ... par contraction, les gars des autres départements avaient pris l'habitude de nommer les gens du Nord les Ch'tis ou Ch'tis mis !!!!!
ps : et c'est un vieux flamin qui doit vous apprendre ça ????????:rateau::love:


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2008)

eh bien tout le monde pensait qu'ils avaient tous crevés, donc on s'est dit "ben si un jour ça nous intéresse on jettera un &#339;il sur wikipedia ou sur un quelconque site de paléontologie"


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'appellation "Ch'tis" vient de la guerre 14-18 ! Les gars du Nord dans les tranchées avaient l'habitude de crier : "ché ti ???" (c'est toi ???) quand ils entendaient un bruit suspect ... et l'autre répondait : "ouais ! ché mi !" (oui, c'est moi !!!) ... par contraction, les gars des autres départements avaient pris l'habitude de nommer les gens du Nord les Ch'tis ou Ch'tis mis !!!!!
> ps : et c'est un vieux flamin qui doit vous apprendre ça ????????:rateau::love:



ouais, mais j'l'avo déjà dit teut cho, i n'avo qu'à bien quère comme diro ch'l'amok, "quère" ch'est première kose qu'i fo faire ichi.  

quand tu queres po bin, bin tu tchais d'tin écran et pis t'eun'treuves nin ! 

ch'neurd, teu brais quind t'arrives, teu brais quand teu pars ! 

et encore là, j'vous l'ai fait en chti, ya bien trop d'français dins ch'parlache, eum'grind-mère, elle m'a toujours dit qu'ches lillouos i'n'avo trop d'parisiens chez eux ! 

allé, bécots à cheux d'mes gins :love: et adé tertous !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> i'n'avo trop d'parisiens chez eux !



Ah! Y'a au moins un truc que je capte au poil, dans tout ce charabia...


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah! Y'a au moins un truc que je capte au poil, dans tout ce charabia...



_je te prête un picard en septembre il t'apprendra ! _


----------



## Lila (25 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Sinon, il y a un film que vous ne verrez jamais c'est "Bienvenue en Provence"...   :sleep:





DocEvil a dit:


> Faux. Je l'ai vu : c'était super.



...tu avais bu aussi ...ça aide !!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

_Refrain_
_Au nooooord, y avait le chaton,_
_ses posts t'foutaient des horions,_
_sa verve étripait les cons_
_les nioubs redoutaient son nom..._

Tous les ans s'ammenaient des nieubies tous semblables
bavards, un peu interchangeables,
Et l'chat en les voyant avait les crocs en feu
Au p'tit dej' il en bouffait deux !
Fustigeant la niais'rie, le nombrilisme fat
Il en bâchait* à tour de bras
Il était la terreur des tous les p'tits "moi je"
Croyant qu'macG était à eux.

_Refrain_

C'était la tradition : la mandale du chaton,
On l'attendait dans tout fil con,
Certains l'disaient aigri, méchant et venimeux
Le disaient pas trop fort, et peu
Et quand il se mettait à poster dans le vert
Derrièr' lui s'marraient les pervers
Ceux qui aiment bien se foutr' de la gueule d'autrui,
Derrière le chat, bien à l'abris.

_Refrain_
_(Solo au synthé)_

Un jour il a cessé, le bâchage* en modo
D'tout ça il en avait plein l'dos
Plein le dos du cyclique, plein le dos d'rabâcher
Un niais d'cadré dix de r'poussés,
L'est redev'nu comme nous à faire des vannes pourries
Au bar à lâcher des conn'ries
Mais ça le démangeais, c'doit êtr' plus fort que lui
L'aime bien bâcher* ce qui l'ennuie.

_Refrain_






* Ouais, vas-y, bâche-les !
(ça, c'est rien que pour me faire mousser dans le fil d'à côté)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Mais où va-t-il chercher tout ça...


 
Euh...

DTC ?

...

Dis T'as vu le film sur les Ch'tis ?


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Euh...
> 
> DTC ?
> 
> ...



Ca donne pas envie ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

de *D*ieu !!! *T*ant mieux !  *C*'est bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Euh...
> 
> DTC ?
> 
> ...



J'ai eu peur. :sick:


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il bien eu un film qui s'appel "bienvenu en suisse"  (ayant pour sous titre : méfiez vous des autochtones"  )



4h45 ça durait... :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> 4h45 ça durait... :sleep: :rateau:



C'est pour le générique de début seulement ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Mais mais mais... 
J'oubliais quand même un truc important...




*BIENVENUE MON CUL!!!!!*


   


Voilààààààààà ; c'est mieux... :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Refrain_
> _Au nooooord, y avait le chaton,_
> _ses posts t'foutaient des horions,_
> _sa verve étripait les cons_
> ...



Enfin le retour de ce vieux verbe : bâcher

Tellement plein de sens et tellement plein d'effets

Là, Ponk, tu réveilles le vocabulaire


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais...
> J'oubliais quand même un truc important...
> 
> 
> ...




Pourtant, ça fait un paquet de temps qu'il est là, non?  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pourtant, ça fait un paquet de temps qu'il est là, non?  :rateau:



Certes... Mais vu que je ne peux plus aller dans présentez-vous...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Mais vu que je ne peux plus aller dans présentez-vous...




je parlais de ton c.ul... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> je parlais de ton c.ul... :rateau:



Et moi je te parlais de présentations et de souhaits de bienvenue...


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Enfin le retour de ce vieux verbe : bâcher
> 
> Tellement plein de sens et tellement plein d'effets
> 
> Là, Ponk, tu réveilles le vocabulaire


Et une voie du sujet ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et moi je te parlais de présentations et de souhaits de bienvenue...



ouais mais souhaiter la bienvenue à ton cul...

Laisse tomber, on va pas s'en sortir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisse tomber, on va pas s'en sortir...



Ben ouais, mais toi aussi, tu cherches...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben ouais, mais toi aussi, tu cherches...



sois gentil, j'évite de chercher des choses chez toi de ce côté là... Qui sait ce qu'on va y trouver


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et une voie du sujet ?!...


 
Un sujet commencé dans la verve du chat et, depuis, tombé dans le c.ul de Patoch'

_Ô tempora ! Ô mores !_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sois gentil, j'évite de chercher des choses chez toi de ce côté là... Qui sait ce qu'on va y trouver



Ah, ça...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sois gentil, j'évite de chercher des choses chez toi de ce côté là... Qui sait ce qu'on va y trouver



C'est pas la saison du sanglier, c'est déjà ça...


----------



## CouleurSud (25 Février 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Mais vu que je ne peux plus aller dans présentez-vous...



Ben moi non plus. Je me souviens avec une nostalgie non feinte de l'art de l'hospitalité que nous développâmes fût un temps dans ce fil exemplaire

Que de beaux souvenirs : nous accueillions de jeunes nioubes égarés par la géographie complexe de ce beau forum. Et, plein d'allant, suivant notre pente philanthropique, nous les guidions vers des havres où leur anxiété pourrait enfin trouver un arrimage à l'abri des vents contraires


----------



## Amok (25 Février 2008)

Hum....


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Ben quoi ? On n'a pas encore dit de gros mot ! 

Si ?

J'ai même insulté personne !!!!


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2008)

ça va venir 

les gens du nord sont accueillant  mais ils savent pas faire les pâtes


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

T'avais raison, ça va venir :


*PAUVRE NAZE !!!!*


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2008)

moi qui allait venir te voir avec mon meilleurs brie de Meaux


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

J'aurais préféré des ris de veaux&#8230; mais pas de problème. Je te ferai des carbonaras


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'ai même insulté personne !!!!



Pourtant, tu as assuré avoir des cibles potentielles  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ça va venir
> 
> les gens du nord sont accueillant  mais ils savent pas faire les pâtes



Mouai, si c'est pour qu'elles finissent à tes pieds dans le caniveau après quelques bières de toute façon...


----------



## gKatarn (25 Février 2008)

Pas besoin d'aller dans le nord pour çà, y en a plein dans le caniveau devant Beaubourg


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'aurais préféré des ris de veaux mais pas de problème. Je te ferai des carbonaras


Et le mou de veau ?!... 
Ça se trouve ?!...


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouai, si c'est pour qu'elles finissent à tes pieds dans le caniveau après quelques bières de toute façon...



même pas ! Mossieur Macinside le pseudo-normand de seine et marne vomit ses Kwak  dans des chiottes de luxe aux parois translucides&#8230; je peux vous dire qu'il n'y a que les parois de lucides dans ces cas-là&#8230;

vomir des Kwak&#8230; 


les gens du sud ne savent pas se tenir&#8230; (le sud ? c'est au-dessous de la Somme pour moi&#8230; quand j'habitais à la limite des 4 départements aisne-somme-nord-PodKôlé désormais, c'est en dessous de Clisson&#8230; )


edit : tiens le vieux a un avatar moins moche&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

Ouais. Et dans sa kwak il a vomi aussi les pâtes du midi&#8230; Tu l'aurais vu trier dans son assiette por écarter tous les petits dès d'oignon  Et déjà là, je me disais que de toutes façons, pour le vomir après, ça servait à rien de s'emmerder


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (...) (le sud ? c'est au-dessous de la Somme pour moi&#8230; (...)


Tiens ?!...
Je vais changer de climat, alors ?!...


----------



## alèm (25 Février 2008)

j'parie qu'il essayait de les trier dans les chiottes aussi&#8230; 



tirhum a dit:


> Tiens ?!...
> Je vais changer de climat, alors ?!...




j'sais pas pour toi mais j'suis content d'habiter en bretagne sans y habiter moi&#8230;   l'après-midi en pull sans veste à la cool&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2008)

En tout cas, il a essayé de trier les marches en descendant les escaliers  

Si il pouvait s'en rappeler, ça ferait un post sympa pour le sujet de ponkhead  Mais bon&#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> vomir des Kwak



Pourchio !!!!    :hein:


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2008)

Je déteste les gens du Nord et BackCat encore plus.

C'est bien simple, c'est un enfoiré :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Je confirme ! Le troll dit vrai !


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2008)

en même temps, il ne prend pas de risque.. C'est de notoriété publique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Ouais ouais ouais.

Tu n'obtiendras rien par la flatterie, babydoll&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je déteste les gens du Nord et BackCat encore plus.
> 
> C'est bien simple, c'est un enfoiré :love:



MONSIEUR Enfoiré


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Février 2008)

Moi j'aime bien les gens du nord. Ceci parce que tout le monde habite au nord de chez moi. Donc, si je n'aimais pas les gens du nord, je n'aimerais personne.
Ce qui serait fâcheux

(encore que...)


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Février 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'appellation "Ch'tis" vient de la guerre 14-18 ! Les gars du Nord dans les tranchées avaient l'habitude de crier : "ché ti ???" (c'est toi ???) quand ils entendaient un bruit suspect ... et l'autre répondait : "ouais ! ché mi !" (oui, c'est moi !!!) ... par contraction, les gars des autres départements avaient pris l'habitude de nommer les gens du Nord les Ch'tis ou Ch'tis mis !!!!!
> ps : et c'est un vieux flamin qui doit vous apprendre ça ????????:rateau::love:



Merci vraiment 

Je me sens plus instruit


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les gens du nord. Ceci parce que tout le monde habite au nord de chez moi. Donc, si je n'aimais pas les gens du nord, je n'aimerais personne.
> Ce qui serait fâcheux
> 
> (encore que...)



Faut dire qu'avec le réchauffement climatique, la banquise dure moins longtemps. Les gens sortent plus et sont plus chaleureux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien les gens du nord. Ceci parce que tout le monde habite au nord de chez moi. Donc, si je n'aimais pas les gens du nord, je n'aimerais personne.
> Ce qui serait fâcheux
> 
> (encore que...)


 
Mais pourquoi faudrait-il absolument "aimer" des gens qu'on ne connait pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Heureusement, dans le nord, ça ne se réchauffe pas. Tu ne risques pas de me trouver chaleureux !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu ne risques pas de me trouver chaleureux !


 
Tu serais donc Chat le malheureux ?




Sinon, je t'ai vu appeler les masses alcoolisées à venir dégueuler dans mes escalier et tout saloper avec les petits bouts de pas digérés qui flottent dedans - c'est honteux !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Tu parles de Mackie, là ! Il a la mémoire d'un poisson rouge amnésique&#8230; Je ne t'ai pas fait grand tort !


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Heureusement, dans le nord, ça ne se réchauffe pas. Tu ne risques pas de me trouver chaleureux !



Tu habites en Angleterre ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Je veux même bien habiter au pôle nord, c'est pas du tout un problème.


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais pourquoi faudrait-il absolument "aimer" des gens qu'on ne connait pas ?



C'est parce que quand j'étais petit on m'a dit : "tu aimeras ton prochain (et, particulièrement, celui du nord) comme toi-même".
Du coup, j'applique


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je veux même bien habiter au pôle nord, c'est pas du tout un problème.


 
Ouais !

Surtout qu'ils auront bien l'adsl un jour - avec deux ou trois pingouins, tu monte un petit site - MacCongélation - et c'est reparti comme en 2001 !

"Bonjour, je suis une otarie, honk honk, je comprend pas, j'ai mis mon mac dans l'eau y marche pu !"
"T'as pensé à virer la Plist ?" (Ed_the_Morse)
"La Plist, peut-être pas, mais pense à garder la pelisse, sinon tu vas te cailler les miches !" (Phoque 77)

et tout plein d'autres joyeuses interventions by bobbyrorqual, ANCHOISMAN, -lepurfishdelasagesse-, BackShark (un copieur) etc. etc.

Le pied, non ?


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est parce que quand j'étais petit on m'a dit : "tu aimeras ton prochain (et, particulièrement, celui du nord) comme toi-même".
> Du coup, j'applique



Je me hais ! Dois-je butter tous les gens du nord ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais !
> 
> Surtout qu'ils auront bien l'adsl un jour - avec deux ou trois pingouins, tu monte un petit site - MacCongélation - et c'est reparti comme en 2001 !
> 
> ...



Je réserve direct le pseudo "Glaceman" alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ... ANCHOISMAN...
> 
> Le pied, non ?



Continue à faire le con et tu vas te manger une bonne volée de glaçons rouges, toi... :mouais: 

Phoquehead!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> C'est parce que quand j'étais petit on m'a dit : "tu aimeras ton prochain (et, particulièrement, celui du nord) comme toi-même".
> Du coup, j'applique


Ouais ! Même que Henri Guibet disait : "Parler du nez ou d'autre chose, du moment que ce n'est pas de son prochain&#8230;" ! C'est tout dire !  :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je me hais ! Dois-je butter tous les gens du nord ?


Oui... Un bon mass murder, ça met toujours une chouette ambiance... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais !
> 
> Surtout qu'ils auront bien l'adsl un jour - avec deux ou trois pingouins, tu monte un petit site - MacCongélation - et c'est reparti comme en 2001 !
> 
> ...


    

Ce mec est taré !!!!

J'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Je me hais ! Dois-je butter tous les gens du nord ?


Ahhh !!! ENFIN !

OUI ! Tu le dois. Enfin, tu dois essayer. Et commencer par moi surtout 


MAIS LAISSE LE S'APPROCHER, BORDEL !!!.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2008)

T'es grillé, le yankee!  :style:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Henri Gu*y*bet



C'est mon papa d'adoption... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2008)

Et ta mère ; c'est Sim?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2008)

:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est mon papa d'adoption... :love:


Il est top lui  Désolé pour l'orthographe du nom. J'avais le 45 tours chez ma grand mère


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Février 2008)

Et sinon, il parlait pas du dernier film de DANNY BOON ce fil?  ... Enfein, moi je dis ca, mais je sais pas....   ​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Quel film ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Quel film ?


 
Mais si tu sait le film avec tous ces Nordistes.... ​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

C'est un documentaire ?


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est un documentaire ?


 
  Oui, je pense... C'est la meilleure des solutions qu'ils ont trouvés pour faire de la Promo de leur blèd... On ne verra jalais à l'affiche "BIENVENUE CHEZ LES TOULOUSAINS! "

​


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Février 2008)

on a déjà eu ça...


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Février 2008)

Je suis sur que c'est des Offices de Tourismes qui sont derrière ce genre de films... ​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Aaaaaaaaaah !!! 
Là, on aborde le sujet d'une façon intéressante&#8230;

La différence, c'est le budget mon petit. A _To Lose_, vous n'avez pas les moyens. Chez nous, on fait du cinéma, chez toi, vous avez dû prendre Nougaro&#8230;

Ah je dis pas&#8230; en son temps, ça a fait fureur, j'en doute pas. Mais rétro-activement, quand même&#8230;


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaah !!!
> Là, on aborde le sujet d'une façon intéressante
> 
> La différence, c'est le budget mon petit. A _To Lose_, vous n'avez pas les moyens. Chez nous, on fait du cinéma, chez toi, vous avez dû prendre Nougaro
> ...


 
Mouais... :mouais:  Il n'y a pas que Nougaro à Toulouse... Il y a le Canal du Midi, Le Capitole,... La saucisse  .

Et ça va être la capitale Européenne de la Culture... Peut être ​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

A Lille on a déjà fait&#8230; Et c'est pas peut-être  Chez nous y'a la Deûle, la citadelle,&#8230; le potschevleesh&#8230; Pouvez pas lutter !


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Février 2008)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Mais si tu sait le film avec tous ces Nordistes.... ​



J'attends la version anglaise.



matthieu2278 a dit:


> Mouais... :mouais:  Il n'y a pas que Nougaro à Toulouse... Il y a le Canal du Midi, Le Capitole,... *La saucisse*  .
> 
> Et ça va être la *capitale Européenne de la Culture*... Peut être ​



La prochaine destination touristico-culturelle de Sarkozy. Eurodisney, c'est fait.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Février 2008)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Et sinon, il parlait pas du dernier film de DANNY BOON ce fil?  ... Enfein, moi je dis ca, mais je sais pas....   ​



Encore un yankee qui ne sait rien et qui cause !!!


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouais ! Même que Henri Guibet disait : "Parler du nez ou d'autre chose, du moment que ce n'est pas de son prochain&#8230;" ! C'est tout dire !  :hosto:



De l'altruisme sur Internet



Et, un peu indigeste : Pekka Himanen


----------



## matthieu2278 (26 Février 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Encore un yankee qui ne sait rien et qui cause !!!


 
Pas un yankee.... Un TOULOUSAIN !  

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il y a quelque chose que j'aimerais bien savoir : pourquoi les gens du nord s'appellent-ils les Ch'tis ?


 
au nord du sud *ch'ti* veut dire: t' ki (toi),
selon _le nouveau dictionnaire de la langue française_ paru récemment aux éditions sarkozy.



melaure a dit:


> Faut dire qu'avec le réchauffement climatique, la banquise dure moins longtemps.


 
et au nord du nord, les ours polaires hantent les villes...

edit: et à toulouse ils ont *bijou*...


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> A Lille on a déjà fait Et c'est pas peut-être  Chez nous y'a la Deûle, la citadelle, le potschevleesh Pouvez pas lutter !



comment qu't'oublies la boulette d'avesnes, le vieux Lille et le Maroilles : toutes ces belles armes bactériologiques que les misérables avions de guéguerre de Too Loose n'égaleront jamais !!! 

sinon, t'as oublié les carbonades, les Sang Et Or (ouais, je sais, les ennemis du Losc mais en plus chaleureux ), quelques terris, les bandes de Dunkerque, eul'côte d'Opale et les courses de caleçons dans le marais de St-Omer


----------



## gKatarn (26 Février 2008)

Autant j'approuve pour la carbonade et le maroilles, autant les références footbalistiques... euh, comment dire... rinapéter


----------



## alèm (26 Février 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Autant j'approuve pour la carbonade et le maroilles, autant les références footbalistiques... euh, comment dire... rinapéter



c'est parce que tu nies l'importance de Pierre Bachelet envers la culture française et la francophonie !


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est parce que tu nies l'importance de Pierre Bachelet envers la culture française et la francophonie !


an plus il habitét cours Belsunce a Massilia


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> au nord du sud *ch'ti* veut dire: t' ki (toi),
> selon .







thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'appellation "Ch'tis" vient de la guerre 14-18 ! Les gars du Nord dans les tranchées avaient l'habitude de crier : "ché ti ???" (c'est toi ???) quand ils entendaient un bruit suspect ... et l'autre répondait : "ouais ! ché mi !" (oui, c'est moi !!!) ... par contraction, les gars des autres départements avaient pris l'habitude de nommer les gens du Nord les Ch'tis ou Ch'tis mis !!!!!
> ps : et c'est un vieux flamin qui doit vous apprendre ça ????????:rateau::love:


----------



## macinside (29 Février 2008)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Mouais... :mouais:  Il n'y a pas que Nougaro à Toulouse...​



mais je préfère les fabulous


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2008)

Chut.


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2008)

et puis Marcel et son orchestre c'est le meilleur groupe du nord


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2008)

nan c'était Charlie Oleg


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> nan c'était Charlie Oleg



non, surtout depuis qu'il y a fait un disque avec les ludwig


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Mars 2008)

les bâtards des Beethoven ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> les bâtards des Beethoven ?



exactement, ce jour heureux et plein d'allégresse


----------



## alèm (2 Mars 2008)

_*band'eud'nasus, claquez donc vos bouqu'à brin !

vot'parlach' i'm fait braire ! et blablabla et blablabla chés pis 'core que chés diseus d'Conties et leurs diries ! vos lingues varonnent pis qu'dés yeufes ! 
*_


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2008)

Toi t'as encore bu une Amstel de fond de fût 


:love:


----------



## matthieu2278 (3 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _*band'eud'nasus, claquez donc vos bouqu'à brin !*_
> 
> _*vot'parlach' i'm fait braire ! et blablabla et blablabla chés pis 'core que chés diseus d'Conties et leurs diries ! vos lingues varonnent pis qu'dés yeufes ! *_


 
    Faut pas trop le grater à lui...  

Vive le SUD!!!!! ​


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

_marrant, on vous dit de faire un truc et vous faites l'inverse.

désolé, j'aime pas le sud, ya du soleil et pas de brouillards _

* pis ch'o 'core toudis d'ches cafougnettes eud' raquilloneux ! 
*


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _
> 
> désolé, j'aime pas le sud, ya du soleil et pas de brouillards _
> 
> ...




Bah, suffit de vivre un peu la nuit  
Entre les écarts thermiques, les vapeurs d'alcool, et les fumeurs expulsés des tavernes, je t'assure qu'il y a du brouillard parfois dans nos ruelles..


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

mado a dit:


> Bah, suffit de vivre un peu la nuit
> Entre les écarts thermiques, les vapeurs d'alcool, et les fumeurs expulsés des tavernes, je t'assure qu'il y a du brouillard parfois dans nos ruelles..



nan, ça c'est la chaleur et l'émotion dégagée par les hommes qui te croisent qui te font ccroire à du brouillard&#8230; 
chez moi le brouillard c'est un art de vivre : faut éviter sangliers et garennes (quoique&#8230; ), il ne faut pas confondre la route et le peuplier et tout ça nous oblige à boire des litres de bières afin d'être bien rougeots dans le seul but qu'on te voit même dans le brouillard&#8230; 

c'est pour ça que j'ai les joues rouges&#8230; 

à Nantes, ils font des efforts, ils m'assurent 10 jours de brouillards l'an&#8230; mais c'est déjà pas assez ! 

pis pas question de le vivre uniquement le brouillard c'est mieux quand tu le vis de 8H à 18h&#8230;







Petit-Camon, octobre 2003, 9h45&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _(...)
> désolé, j'aime pas le sud, ya du soleil et pas de brouillards&#8230; _
> (...)





mado a dit:


> Bah, suffit de vivre un peu la nuit
> Entre les écarts thermiques, les vapeurs d'alcool, et les fumeurs expulsés des tavernes, je t'assure qu'il y a du brouillard parfois dans nos ruelles..


"Au Nord"...


tirhum a dit:


> _Tôt, ce matin...
> Un clic sur la photo pour voir le ciel s'éclaircir un peu après... si, si...
> Par contre, ça n'a pas trop bougé depuis... _​





_Au fait...
Disparu, le Chat ?!... _


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

_en même temps, Rouen est au Nord pour moi&#8230; depuis bien longtemps dans mon c&#339;ur&#8230; et question brouillard, je pense que ça vaut bien St-Omer ou Péronne&#8230; 
_


----------



## matthieu2278 (3 Mars 2008)

Oh pitain! y me donne la chaire de poule ta photo dis! 

Et c'est ça que vous appellez du brouillard :mouais: .... Jamais vu ça moi... ​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mars 2008)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Oh pitain! y me donne la chaire de poule ta photo dis!​
> 
> 
> Et c'est ça que vous appellez du brouillard :mouais: .... Jamais vu ça moi... ​


Le brouillard, chez nous, c'est le linceul de nos cathédrales et de nos terrils...
Le vent, c'est la respiration de nos gargouilles et la pluie, les larmes de nos canaux qui s'étirent mollement de mines solitaires en hauts-fourneaux dantesques...
La beauté du Nord est celle des gens du Nord ... elle est intérieure et tranquille ... elle ne se voit que quand on la comprend... 

​


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _en même temps, Rouen est au Nord pour moi&#8230; depuis bien longtemps dans mon c&#339;ur&#8230; et question brouillard, je pense que ça vaut bien St-Omer ou Péronne&#8230;
> _


Oui... 
Le plus fantasmagorique étant la navigation dans les brouillards les plus denses...
Les yeux braqués alternativement sur le premier radar pour détecter un éventuel mouvement de bâtiment et sur l'autre radar*, à l'apparence de grosse jumelle, pour "lire" le lit du fleuve...
Voir apparaître brusquement cargos de lignes ou tramping, métaniers, porte-containers, ou pétroliers...
Tout ça, en général, dans un silence impressionnant... 

:love:

Note : penser à faire de photos sur le port...




_*inutile en haute mer..._


----------



## littledon (3 Mars 2008)

je préfère la vue à Marseille

Par contre les gens du Sud sont différents il parait ......

On dit qu'on accueille les gens à bras ouvert mais qu'on a la fâcheuse tendance à ne jamais refermer les bras !!!!!


----------



## tirhum (3 Mars 2008)

On s'en fout, on parle du "Nord", ici !... 
C'est bien le sujet ?!...


----------



## littledon (3 Mars 2008)

Dans mon adolescence, je suis partie de Marseille pour vivre à Tours puis Calais puis Béthune ( et j'avais rien fait de mal ................

Bref, juste pour dire que le Nord m'a laissé de très bon souvenirs de rencontres humaines par contre le climat et la région c'est triste.

Bref le Nord c'est bien


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

encore un qui a loupé ses vacances sur la Côte d'Opale

(et même un petit raccord avec Charly Oleg mais pas en ce qui concerne la soirée Grosses Tototttes&#8230;  )


----------



## matthieu2278 (3 Mars 2008)

Qui a dit que les gens du Sud ne sont pas accueillants!!!!!!  ​

On est tous frères à TOULOUSE!!! Ah, la ville rose... 

Allez sans rancune, venez nous voir, on descendra sur les quais de la Daurade, puis les berges du canal du Midi... Pour finir par aller boire un verre place du Capitole avec les orteils en éventail les yeux rivés sur la façade de la Mairie en attendant le soleil couchant... Une fois la nuit tombée, nous irons dans une de ces rue parallèle à la rue Saint-Rome, ou le bal frénétique des touristes a laissé place aux terrasses des petits restaurent qui sur les routes chaussées de pavés, posent leurs tables en attendant les clients... On pourra voir venir le long du repas quelques musiciens et troubadours qui par leurs instruments endorment cette vieille ville de briquettes rouge construite.

Et il serra l'heure de rentrer, il reste tans de choses à découvrir de cette vielle ville qui traverse les époques sans même se rider.

Oui, je sais, j'aime ma ville et je ne rêve que d'une chose, c'est de vous le faire partager...   ​
​


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> "Au Nord"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi je suis au nord :mouais: même qu'entre chez moi et la belgique il n'y a le 02 

on a le même genre de temps


----------



## alèm (3 Mars 2008)

matthieu2278 a dit:


> Oui, je sais, j'aime ma ville et je ne rêve que d'une chose, c'est de vous le faire partager...  ​




mais on veut bien l'aimer ta ville enfin plutôt ses habitantes parce que pour le reste yaura jamais assez de brouillard 


mackie : claque eut'bouque t'es qu'eune têt'eud'vô d'parigo ! (comme dirait Yvos du 02 )​


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Mars 2008)

c'est nul le sud, c'est plein de faux culs


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est nul le sud, c'est plein de faux culs



déjà que boire une blonde sans faux-col est idiot* alors une blonde avec faux cul  euh, non rien 





*la mousse retarde l'oxydation de la bière et donc l'atération du goût, vous n'avez pas remarqué que lorsqu'on sert une bière dans son verre approprié (généralement à l'embouchure plus étroite pour faire ressortir les flaveurs), elle mousse énormément ? bin, c'est fait pour !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Mars 2008)

C'est bien ce que je dis depuis longtemps. Le verre à Guinness est une daube!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> "La Plist, peut-être pas, mais pense à garder la pelisse, sinon tu vas te cailler les miches !" (Phoque 77)



Pour moi, ça sera Pasquale 77, je te prie


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, t'as oublié les carbonades,* les Sang Et Or* (ouais, je sais, les ennemis du Losc mais en plus chaleureux )



Comme quoi, il peut y avoir des ressemblances et/ou des occasions supplémentaires de se taper dessus  en s'accusant de vol :

Dis aux catalans que "sang et or", c'est un truc du nord, tu vas voir ta gueule à la récré  vu qu'ils ne ratent pas une occasion de sortir le drapeau (sang et or), créé, dixit la légende de la main de Charles le Chauve passant ses doigts dans le sang de son allié Guifré le velu sur l'écu d'icelui. (Bon, il y a des variantes plus crapougneuses sur l'origine du dit sang ) Je me demande ce que vont dire les catalans du film sachant que pour certains, la Scandinavie commence à Salses (15 kms au nord de Perpignan )

Ceci dit, je ne suis ni catalan ni lensois : du sud pour les gens du nord, du nord pours les gens d'en bas et d'un pays perdu pour tout le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Ceci dit, je ne suis ni catalan ni lensois : du sud pour les gens du nord, du nord pours les gens d'en bas et d'un pays perdu pour tout le monde



T'es de la Creuse ?


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es de la Creuse ?



La Creuse, c'est hyperpeuplé par rapport à mon département d'origine 
(ceci dit, la population remonte (un peu ) en Lozère alors que la Creuse continue à plonger)


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Mars 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je dis depuis longtemps. Le verre à Guinness est une daube!





Tain, mais toi alors...
Tu comprends vraiment rien, hein.


----------



## sc3fab (4 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> mackie : claque eut'bouque t'es qu'eune têt'eud'vô d'parigo ! (comme dirait Yvos du 02 )



 et ça donne quoi en language SMS  :mouais:  =  :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

sc3fab a dit:


> &#8230; et ça donne quoi en language SMS  :mouais:  =  :hosto:




clk et bouc te k1 tedvo de paris


----------



## sc3fab (4 Mars 2008)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> clk et bouc te k1 tedvo de paris



Ha ok, je comprends mieux


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

parigo têt'eud'vô


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> c'est nul le sud, c'est plein de faux culs



Ouais ouais ouais... Tu as raison... Faut pas venir...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

en fait c'est compliqué... je suis breton né en Algérie et ayant vécu au Nigeria pour revenir ensuite dans le Var et pour finir dans l'IDF.:rose: Je sais; c'est mal.:rose:

Mais je vous aime quand même.:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mars 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais ouais ouais... Tu as raison... Faut pas venir...


 de toute façon j'aime pas les blondes en bottines qui gardent des chèvres


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Mars 2008)

enfin bref, si tous les chtis sont comme dans le film de Danny Boone... le génocide rapide et efficace s'impose


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> enfin bref, si tous les chtis sont comme dans le film de Danny Boone... le génocide rapide et efficace s'impose



non, ils sont pires

t'as aucune culture, j'aurais cru que t'avais vu les films de Bruno Dumont (la vie de Jésus, L'humanité, Flandres au moins pour els films d'ecuh'nord), tu saurais qu'ils sont pires 

mais t'as raison : viens pas dans le Nord !! (d'toute façon avec ton nom réel, on te prendra pour un mec du cru )

c'est toudis pareil les autres : n'viendez pô ! 

comme cho on garde nos bistoules pis nos flamiches pour chés gars d'euch'nord eux i sont d'nos gins !


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> enfin bref, si tous les chtis sont comme dans le film de Danny Boone... le génocide rapide et efficace s'impose



a toi aussi ils t'ont fait le coup de la mine ?


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> a toi aussi ils t'ont fait le coup de la mine ?



dire que c'est un mec qui vomit de la kwak qui parle dans un sujet sur les ch'tis (non accueillants ce qui est plutôt mal venu et mal vu par chez nous, soit, passons)

mackie tu fais honte à la bière ! 

chaton : la prochaine fois, faut choisir un bar moins classe, genre chez ginette (et encore, pauv' ginette) ou alors aller direct à l'endroit fétiche de ficelle à herzeele au café des orgues là, si le gamin se plaint de quoique ce soit il finira en carbonade flamande ou au vu de ce qu'il boit : en pot'je vleesch (au sens propre)


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2008)

ceci dit, tu es bienvenu en bretagne&#8230; (faut pas dire à un breton nantais que c'est pas en bretagne, c'est un coup à raser la vendée ça&#8230; tiens, j'vais y penser&#8230


----------



## macinside (4 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> dire que c'est un mec qui vomit de la kwak qui parle dans un sujet sur les ch'tis (non accueillants ce qui est plutôt mal venu et mal vu par chez nous, soit, passons&#8230
> 
> mackie tu fais honte à la bière !
> 
> chaton : la prochaine fois, faut choisir un bar moins classe, genre chez ginette (et encore, pauv' ginette&#8230 ou alors aller direct à l'endroit fétiche de ficelle à herzeele au café des orgues&#8230; là, si le gamin se plaint de quoique ce soit il finira en carbonade flamande&#8230; ou au vu de ce qu'il boit : en pot'je vleesch (au sens propre&#8230



il me faut des trucs locaux


----------



## alèm (4 Mars 2008)

macinside a dit:


> il me faut des trucs locaux



flamiche + bière (ah mais non tu manges pas de légumes donc pas de porios)
pot'je vleesch + bière (ah mais non ça te fait peur)
carbonades flamandes + bières (ah mais non tu tiens pas la bière alors la ration double là&#8230
ficelle picarde + bière (ah mais non pas de champignons&#8230
waterzoï + bière (tu manges du poisson ?)
moules frites + bière (ah mais non tu ne manges pas de fruits de mers)
(et j'oublie quelques recettes picardes comme le caqhuse, les anguilles fumées ou une soupe d'hortillons)

il reste donc les tartes au chuque, ptête le hochepot et les crêpes à la bière (perso, je préfère quand même avec du lait et un poil de bière mais c'est un avis perso)


tu disais ? trucs locaux ?

alors à Nantes, bah : poissons (bah ouais, l'océan tout ça&#8230, maugettes (mais t'aimerais pas),  maches (très bon, en salade à tous mes repas du soir moi), civelles (min-anguilles), brocolis et artichauds&#8230; t'aimes le vin blanc au moins ? parce que j'ai pas envie de gâcher mes bonnes bouteilles de Muscadet (ouais, yen a mais je sais où les trouver moi&#8230; )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Mars 2008)

pour mackie, je propose bière + bière + éventuellement bière... Pas de truc "haut de gamme" ou "Deluxe", une bonne Jupiler© ou Stella Artois© (remarque importante : au delà de 3 bières : attention !...)
Comme ça, c'est beaucoup plus simple, le (la) cuisinier(e) n'aura pas un coup de blues , pas de morceaux, pas de solide : c'est plus facile à vomir... et à nettoyer...  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (5 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non, ils sont pires
> 
> t'as aucune culture, j'aurais cru que t'avais vu les films de Bruno Dumont (la vie de Jésus, L'humanité, Flandres au moins pour els films d'ecuh'nord), tu saurais qu'ils sont pires
> 
> ...


AH bon si ils sont pires ça va... parce que je les trouvais un peut mous comme des M%arseill(pouet)ais


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Un site mac en chti


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

Tschaôww à tous 
Bon vent, et bons switchs !


----------



## mado (27 Mars 2008)

Sont (trop) rapides les ch'tis


----------



## estomak (27 Mars 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Un site mac en chti



oulô!
c'est space comme langue quand meme.


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> oulô!
> c'est space comme langue quand meme.



ouais, c'est la langue des extraterrestres&#8230; d'ailleurs BackCat et moi en sommes&#8230;
*
au fait la langue, c'est pas le ch'ti, c'est le picard. *Le ch'ti, c'est les gens du Nord et du pas-de-calais parlant le picard. Parce que faut pas oublier que 80% du département du Nord est de langue flamande (exemple : Cayeux c'est picard, Berck, c'est flamand) et encore être ch'ti, ça exclut les Valenciennois qui sont des "rouchis" et qui causent une autre variante du picard, ça exclut dont les gens des flandres maritimes qui sont des flamands (ou flamins). la langue est aussi parlée en Picardie (sans déc ! ) et aussi en Belgique (où c'est une langue régionale&#8230; sans rire )

Bergues la ville où a été tourné le film est flamande et donc pas ch'ti&#8230; comprenne qui pourra. 

alèm qui est comme tout mec du nord : un mélange&#8230;  mais picard *et *picardisant.


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *
> au fait la langue, c'est pas le ch'ti, c'est le picard. *...



Ouais, le picard, c'est fatal


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais, le picard, c'est fatal



autant que les platanes entre Tergnier et Amiens


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

d'ailleurs pour Mackie : Venusia sortant de la Boite après qu'Albator ait mis le feu à la piste de Dance&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ouais, le picard, c'est fatal



Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai retrouvé ça...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs j'ai retrouvé ça...



ahhhhh ces apôtres de la lumière éternelle que sont Ivan et Paul :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (29 Mars 2008)

pff le Béarnais écrit mieux que ça... pfff...pfff... le gens n'ont pas de goût, je vous le dis....pfff



:rateau:


----------



## estomak (29 Mars 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ouais, c'est la langue des extraterrestres d'ailleurs BackCat et moi en sommes
> *
> au fait la langue, c'est pas le ch'ti, c'est le picard. *Le ch'ti, c'est les gens du Nord et du pas-de-calais parlant le picard. Parce que faut pas oublier que 80% du département du Nord est de langue flamande (exemple : Cayeux c'est picard, Berck, c'est flamand) et encore être ch'ti, ça exclut les Valenciennois qui sont des "rouchis" et qui causent une autre variante du picard, ça exclut dont les gens des flandres maritimes qui sont des flamands (ou flamins). la langue est aussi parlée en Picardie (sans déc ! ) et aussi en Belgique (où c'est une langue régionale sans rire )
> 
> ...



Dans le nord, il y a autant de langues parlées que de marques de bierre dans le rayon alcool de Auchan Roncq il faut croire.
C'est la chose qui m'a fasciné quand j'ai été dans le nord. Non, pas le beffroi de Lille, pas la bienveillance légendaire des gens, pas les terrils, mais pour moi, le rayon des spiritueux dans les hypermarchés. Grand comme j'ai jamais vu ailleurs, avec pleins de gens qui parlent flamand en poussant des caddies de bibine. Toutes ces marques de bierre, j'en suis resté baba, comme une grenouille de bénitier visitant une église.
Quels pays!


----------



## al02 (30 Mars 2008)

La malheureuse affaire de la banderole :
«Pédophiles, chômeurs, consanguins : bienvenue chez les Ch'tis»
C'est n'importe quoi !  :hein:


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2008)

al02 a dit:


> La malheureuse affaire de la banderole :
> «Pédophiles, chômeurs, consanguins : bienvenue chez les Ch'tis»
> C'est n'importe quoi !  :hein:



c'est ni le sujet de départ ni la coloration que je lui ai donné c'est le Kop Boulogne connu jadis pour ses saluts nazis et autres ferveurs joyeuses ça fait tellement d'années que ce genre de public pose problème que je ne vois pas pourquoi ça changerait (puisque ça doit arranger tout le monde : dixit les flics : au moins on sait où ils sont  )

bref.


surtout face au public lensois qui me semble être tout l'inverse


----------



## al02 (5 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Tschaôww à tous
> Bon vent, et bons switchs !



_T'en va pas comme ça_
Sans me donner la moindre chance.
_T'en va pas comme ça_
En oubliant mon existence. 

*Tu nous laisses un grand vide*.


----------



## Captain_X (5 Avril 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est ça !!! RESTEZ CHEZ VOUS ! On veut pas vous voir !




je me tue à leur dire à ces brels, mais ils veulent pas entendre.... 

RESTEZ CHEZ VOUS, VOUS PUEZ


----------



## jpmiss (10 Avril 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Sinon, il y a un film que vous ne verrez jamais c'est "Bienvenue en Provence"...   :sleep:


C'est ça! Ben retourne donc te cailler les meules sous le crachin charbonneux qui vous fait tous tant bander!


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ça! Ben retourne donc te cailler les meules sous le crachin charbonneux qui vous fait tous tant bander!



ouais et ces machos de nissards qui n'ont même pas laissé gagné les deux blondinettes risjelloises à Pekin Express 

nous on est galants au moins !    

(ps : on se voit cet été pour parler pluie, j'aime pas le soleil et c'est réciproque ! )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ça! Ben retourne donc te cailler les meules sous le crachin charbonneux qui vous fait tous tant bander!



Mais j'y retourne régulièrement... mais jamais plus de 2 ou 3 jours d'un coup, faut pas déconner non plus hein !


----------



## alèm (10 Avril 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mais j'y retourne régulièrement... mais jamais plus de 2 ou 3 jours d'un coup, faut pas déconner non plus hein !



ah tiens, moi, trop rarement mais il faut que j'aille boire quelques chimay avec des potes sur le Quai Bélu amiénois

ou à la péniche à Arras


----------



## Lila (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ça! Ben retourne donc te cailler les meules sous le crachin charbonneux qui vous fait tous tant bander!



...quoique je vais te dire.....en ce qui concerne le crachin et se cailler, pas besoin de quitter le sud......comme quoi on doit se "Ch'tiyiser" en Provence ....


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

alors je tiens à rétablir donc quelques vérités : le crachin c'est breton et même quasiment rennais. Dans le nord, il ya plusieurs expressions pour la pluie (les variantes dépendant de l'intensité) qui vont de la pénible drache (averse, voire grosse averse si c'est "eune bonne drache") à la "drisse des nuaches" (littéralement :  diarrhée des nuages&#8230; :affraid en passant par la pleu (la pluie) celle qu' "in sint v'nir" et par la brouine (oui, la bruine aka non pas le crachin breton mais plutot une sorte de brouillard mouillant*), à l'ochïe (petite averse) au tinp larmeu (temps à la pluie, le temps larmeux) mais il faut parfois peu de temps pour passer d'euch'trimpée à l'wadaque (drache) puis à ch'déneuche (déluge)&#8230; voualo&#8230; 


*sino kmint dire&#8230; chez nouzottes, i'pleufe souvint mais ch'é mi ch'keuze ki déprime ches gins, c's'ro pleutot le brouillard qu'in nonme bruène ou brouine, ch'libulé, ch'brouas ou ch'miélà&#8230; 

chés tiots gins d'euch'PodColé i soro mieux vous dir' !


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Avril 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est ça! Ben retourne donc te cailler les meules sous le crachin charbonneux qui vous fait tous tant bander!



Pas besoin d'aller si loin pour se cailler, la dernière fois que j'ai vu un palmier abattu par le gel, c'était dans la cour du quartier du 22ème BCA, av des Diables bleus à ... 06000 Nice


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...quoique je vais te dire.....en ce qui concerne le crachin et se cailler, pas besoin de quitter le sud......comme quoi on doit se "Ch'tiyiser" en Provence ....


C'est vrai qu'en ce moment il fait un temps de chiottes 
Mais on se console en se disant qu'au moins ici c'est le mauvais temps qui est temporaire; pas l'inverse


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2008)

voilà, juste pour rajouter. On folklorise souvent les parlers mais il faut savoir que par chez nous même s'il était interdit de parler picard à l'école (encore à mon époque mais mon instituteur provenant du Gers l'aimait bien, c'était exotique pour lui ! :love, c'est plutot le tout télévisuel qui normalise la langue à grande vitesse (est-ce un mal ?). 

Le ch'timi n'est pas une langue ni un patois, le mot ch'timi désigne le nordiste (en gros au-dessus d'Arras mais dans la zone d'influence de la langue picarde) mais pas non plus tous les nordistes. Chaton par exemple habite en Flandres (Lille = Rijsel) mais dans la région picardisante et dans cette ville on cause les deux parlers. Ficelle qui est originaire d'Hazebrouck est nordiste aussi mais lui est flamand (et avec son nom sur un mot compte triple, j'vous dis pas ! ) et non picardisant. Comme les gens du Nord sont accueillants par nature, on aime à mélanger les peuples, les langues et aussi les mots : en picardie on utilise la wassingue flamande et les flamands vont aussi à l'ducasse&#8230;  for example.

un bon site
(un poil régionaliste)

pour les traductions, rien de tel que les sites officiels.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Avril 2008)

Mes chtis chéris.


Vous savez surement qu'à Roubaix, y'a un lieu qui s'appelle la Condition Publique, dans lequel des saltimbanques et autres chimpanzés se produisent parfois.
La Condition Publique fait sa fête, du 2 au 4 mai. Il y aura plein de trucs bien.

Parmi eux, il y a mes petits préférés du KompleXKapharnauM, qui viendront construire leur immense fresque multimédia, PlayRec, pour raconter à leur façon l'histoire de la Condition Publique, et faire entendre la voix de ceux qui y ont vécu.

Ne les ratez pas. C'est à la fois un spectacle, du visuel et du son comme vous n'en avez jamais vu manié avec autant de délicatesse et de virtuosité technique, et un vrai conte, une histoire racontée par des anthropologues, l'histoire de vos parents, de vos grands-parents, de vos cousins, l'histoire d'un bout de cette terre du Nord.

Et en plus, savez-quoi ? C'est gratuit. 

C'est le 2 et le 3 mai seulement, à la Condition Publique, place Faidherbe, à Roubaix.
Un aperçu de la chose là, ou sur le site du KxKm.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'en ce moment il fait un temps de chiottes
> Mais on se console en se disant qu'au moins ici c'est le mauvais temps qui est temporaire; pas l'inverse


Même cet hiver ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Même cet hiver ?!...



Bah ouais.
En effet, il pleut pas mal cette année mais ca fait plein de neige sur les montagnes à moins d'1h30 de la côte. Si t'avais vu le ciel bleu et la putain de neige qu'il y'avait le WE dernier tu ferais moins le mariole.
:rateau: 

Pour mémoire, chez moi le ciel est bleu même la nuit! :rateau:


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2009)

Sont prêts à tout pour leur J.O ces niçois.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et en plus, savez-quoi ? C'est gratuit.



Ça c'est rudement chouette pour eux... C'est vrai qu'ils n'ont pas des vies faciles


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2009)

tiens, justement, j'y vais chez les ch'tis&#8230; mais en fait non. je vais voir des ponks d'artois perdus en Vlaamsland (Lille quoi) et des Nordistes picardisants presque perdu chez les Rouchis (Chaton est un mec vachement doué)

bon, mon compte n'est tjs pas effacé&#8230; 

du brin dins t'bouque binjamin !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Purée ! Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'était pas fermé ce fil ! 
A ma gloire ou presque  Un endroit où les mous du bulbes pouvaient venir se faire insulter sur ordonnance 
Le cabinet du docteur tape-dur  :love:

BOn. Les vacances sont finies, amenez moi les malades !!!!

hop hop hop !!
Plus vite !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Le cabinet du docteur tape-dur  :love:



Docteur Chacal et Mr Hyène !


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Purée ! Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'était pas fermé ce fil !
> A ma gloire ou presque  Un endroit où les mous du bulbes pouvaient venir se faire insulter sur ordonnance
> Le cabinet du docteur tape-dur  :love:
> 
> ...


Bon, y'a pas foule, hein...
Va falloir appâter ailleurs...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, y'a pas foule, hein...
> Va falloir appâter ailleurs...



Une bonne efficace méthode de pub indiquée ici :



Arlequin a dit:


> ce fût un fake


----------



## gKatarn (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Les vacances sont finies, amenez moi les malades !!!!


 
RDV le 28/3


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> BOn. Les vacances sont finies, amenez moi les malades !!!!
> 
> hop hop hop !!
> Plus vite !!!



Mon bon BackCat, sais-tu bien à quoi tu t'engages ? Je m'en vais te conter una parabole, que tout pourfendeur de la bêtise et de l'ignominie naturelles devrait garder en tête.

Lorsque Jésus guérit un lépreux, celui-ci alla témoigner autour de lui, à la demande du Messie. Mais le Messie, vu qu'il était légèrement has been, ignorait que le lépreux possédait un iPhone, qui lui permis de répandre la nouvelle sur son forum préféré, Lèpr'Bidouille.

Aussi, quelques jours plus tard, Jésus était célébrité, si bien qu'il dû éviter les zones urbanisées. Mais il était déjà trop tard, de partout, on venait à lui, afin de lui sous-tirer l'antivirus de la lèpre.

Je dis pas que t'es un has been, hein. C'était dans la parabole originale.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Ah mais moi je répands rien du tout ! Je trouve juste que les morceaux choisis dans le premier post du fil sont parfaitement représentatifs :love:

La bonne parole, ça fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté de croire qu'elle pouvait être entendue ! M'en fous, moi. Je fesse.
Dur.


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

Oh ui grand fou ! :love: Fesses moi ! :love:


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oh ui grand fou ! :love: Fesses moi ! :love:





			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, Backcat, il fais jamais de faute, vu qu'il tape comme un keuf, avec les deux doigts



Et bien tu ferais bien d'en faire autant, ça te laisserait le temps de réfléchir !

L'impératif du premier groupe ne prend pas de "s" à la première deuxième personne du singulier, nom d'une tanche en bois, sauf à y accoler l'indication de lieu "y" dans le but un peu débile de permettre une liaison propre.

Exemple :

Va dans la forêt, et fesse un nioube. Bats-le abondamment.
Va dans la forêt, et fesses-y un nioube. Bats-le abondamment.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Et puis le double S serait mal venu d'être triple. Certaines choses ne vont bien que par paire, semblerait-il 

PS :blob


----------

